# ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك ؟



## blackguitar (9 أبريل 2006)

*ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك ؟*


*




*
*عندما يخذلون احساسك الجميل ويكسرون احلامك بقسوه ويرحلون عنك كالايام كالعمر*​ 
*وينبت في قلبك جرح باتساع الفراغ خلفهم ثم تأتي بهم الايام اليك من جديد*
*فكيف تستقبل عودتهم*​ 
*وماذا تقول لهم؟؟*​ 
*قل لهم*​*إنـك نسيتهـم .. وأدر لهـم ظهـر قلبـك , وأمـض ِفـي الطـريق المعاكـس **لهـم فربما كان هناك..فـي الجهة الأخرى..أناس يستحقونك أكثـر منهـم*

*^~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~^*​ 
*قل لهم*​*إن الأيـام لا تتكـرر .. وإن المـراحـل لا تعـاد .. وإنـك ذات يـوم **خلفتهـم **تمـامـاً كمـا خلفــوك فــي الـوراء وإن العـمـر لا يعـود إلــى الــوراء*
*أبــداً*

*^~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~^*​ 
*قل لهم*​*إنك لفظت آخر أحلامك بهـم .. حين لفظت قلوبهـم .. وإنك بكيت خلفهـم **كثيـراً حتـى إقتنعـت بمـوتهـم وإنـك لا تملـك قـدرة إعادتهم إلـى الحياة **فــي قلبــك مــرة أخــرى بعــد أن إختــاروا الـمــوت فيــك *

*^~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~^*​ 
*قل لهم*​*إن رحـيلهــم جعلـك تعـيـد إكتشاف نفسـك .. وإكتشـاف الأشيـاء حولـك **وإنـك إكتشفــت أنهـم ليـسـوا آخـر المشـوار .. ولا آخـر الإحساس .. ولا **آخـر الأحـلام .. وأن هنـاك أشيـاء أخــرى جـمـيلـة .. ومـثيـرة .. ورائعــة **تـستـحــق عـشــق الـحـيــاة وإسـتـمــراريـتــهــا *

*^~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~^*​ 
*قل لهم*​*إنـك أعـدت طـلاء نفـسـك بعـدهـم .. وأزلـت آثـار بصمـاتـهـم مـن جـدران **أعماقـك .. وأقتلعـت كـل خناجـرهم من ظهرك وأعدت ولادتك مـن جديـد*
*وحرصت على تنقية المساحات الملوثة منهـم بك ، وإن مساحتك النقيـة **مـــا عـــادت تـتـســع لـهـــم *

*^~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~^*​ 
*قل لهم*​*إنك أغلقت كـل محطات الإنتظار خلفهـم .. فلـم تعـد ترتـدي رداء الشـوق **وتقـف فـوق محطـات عودتهـم .. تترقـب القـادميـن .. وتدقـق في وجـوه *
*المسافريـن .. وتبحث في الزحام عـن ظلالهـم وعطـرهـم وأثـرهـم عـلى **صـدفــة جـمـيـلــة تـأتــي بـهــم إلـيــك*

*^~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~^ *​ 
*قل لهم*​*ان صـلاحيتهـم إنتهت .. وأن النبض في قلبك ليس بنبضهم .. وأن المكان *
*فـي ذاكرتك ليس بمكانهم .. ولم يتبق لهم بك سوى الأمـس .. بكل ألم **وأســى وذكـــرى الأمـــس *

*^~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~^*​ 
*قل لهم*​*إنـك نزفتهـم في لحظـات ألمـك كدمـك .. وإنـك أجهضتهـم فـي لحظـات **غيابهـم كجنيـن ميـت بداخلـك .. وإنـك أطلقـت سراحهـم منـك كـالطيـور **وأغلقـت الأبـواب دونـهـم وعـاهـدت نفسـك ألا تفـتـح أبـوابـك إلا لأولئـك **الــذيــن يسـتـحـقـــون*

*^~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~^*​ 
*قل لهم*​*إن لكـل إحسـاس زماناً .. ولكل حلم زماناً .. ولكـل حكايـة زمانـاً .. ولكـل **حزن زماناً .. ولكل فـرح زمانـاً .. ولكل بشـر زمانـاً .. ولكـل فرسـان*
*زمانـاًوإن زمنهـم إنتهـى بــك منـذ زمــن*

*^~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~,,~^*​ 
*قل لهم*​*لا تقل لهم شيئا .. إستقبلهم بصمت فللصمت أحيـاناً قـدرة فائقـة علـى **التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه*​


----------



## Bin_Rodi (9 أبريل 2006)

موضوع جميل جميل


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 أبريل 2006)

*الله الله الله الله عليك يابلاك يامعلم *
*يابني انت خلاص دخلت دماغي*


----------



## يهوذا (10 أبريل 2006)

*



*
*إيه الحلوة دي يا جدع *
*كمان مرة عشان الحبايب *​


----------



## blackguitar (10 أبريل 2006)

> موضوع جميل جميل


*ميرسى اوى اوى على مشاركتك الجميله يا Bin*



> *الله الله الله الله عليك يابلاك يامعلم *
> *يابني انت خلاص دخلت دماغي*


*الله الله الله عليك انت يا رامى باشا ........ هذا بعض ما عندكم ده شىء بسيط اوى*
*ويارب ندخل جيبك بالمرة ههههههههههههههه*


> *إيه الحلوة دي يا جدع
> كمان مرة عشان الحبايب *


 
*حاضر يا معلمى .هههههههههه*
*الف شكر على مرورك يا يهوذا*


----------



## ramyghobrial (12 أبريل 2006)

*هههههههههههههههه ياسلام انت تنورة ياباشا*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (28 أبريل 2006)

blackguitar قال:
			
		

> *قل لهم*​*إن رحـيلهــم جعلـك تعـيـد إكتشاف نفسـك .. وإكتشـاف الأشيـاء حولـك **وإنـك إكتشفــت أنهـم ليـسـوا آخـر المشـوار .. ولا آخـر الإحساس .. ولا **آخـر الأحـلام .. وأن هنـاك أشيـاء أخــرى جـمـيلـة .. ومـثيـرة .. ورائعــة **تـستـحــق عـشــق الـحـيــاة وإسـتـمــراريـتــهــا *


 

*كلام جميل قوى يا بلاك*

*ايه الحكم دى ....*

:new4: :new4: :new4: :new4: :new4:​


----------



## blackguitar (28 أبريل 2006)

> *هههههههههههههههه ياسلام انت تنورة ياباشا*


 
*لو فيه ماليه انا مستعد ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## blackguitar (28 أبريل 2006)

> *كلام جميل قوى يا بلاك
> 
> ايه الحكم دى ..*


 
*ميرسى اوى على مشاركتك وكلام يا ناردين *

*هو مش كلامى الصراحه انا ناقله *


----------



## zaki (28 أبريل 2006)

> *قل لهم
> إنك لفظت آخر أحلامك بهـم .. حين لفظت قلوبهـم .. وإنك بكيت خلفهـم كثيـراً حتـى إقتنعـت بمـوتهـم وإنـك لا تملـك قـدرة إعادتهم إلـى الحياة فــي قلبــك مــرة أخــرى بعــد أن إختــاروا الـمــوت فيــك​*



*الكلام  دا  ممكن كتير  يحسوا  بية

لكن  محدش  يقدر  يعبر  عنة بلاسلوب  دا  الا فنان  كبير  *​


----------



## artamisss (28 أبريل 2006)

موضوع بجد  اهنيك عليه يا بلاك  معلش انا كان نفسى ارد اول واحده  بس  معلش انا  بمر  بظروف  كدة   منعتنتى  انى  اكون من اوائل  المشاركين 
 موضوع  هااااااااااااااااااااايل


----------



## blackguitar (30 مايو 2006)

> *الكلام دا ممكن كتير يحسوا بية
> 
> لكن محدش يقدر يعبر عنة بلاسلوب دا الا فنان كبير *


 

*هو فعلا كده يا ذكى عشان كده انا قلت لازم احطه*




> موضوع بجد اهنيك عليه يا بلاك معلش انا كان نفسى ارد اول واحده بس معلش انا بمر بظروف كدة منعتنتى انى اكون من اوائل المشاركين
> موضوع هااااااااااااااااااااايل


 
*ولا يهمك يا ارتاميس انتى براحتك خالص ....... المهم يارب تكون الظروف دى عدت على خير معاكى*


----------



## artamisss (30 مايو 2006)

صلى  لى  الدنيا  تمشى  معايا


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2006)

لو انا , بقول:
الرب يسامحكم بس: 

!You have been expired​


----------



## blackguitar (30 مايو 2006)

> *صلى لى الدنيا تمشى معايا*




*صلوات القديسين معاكى*



> *لو انا , بقول:
> الرب يسامحكم بس:
> 
> !You have been expired*





*يا هنانا يا هنانا ............ ماى روك شخصيا هنا معانا *
*انا مش مصدق*

*ايه التواضع ده كله وايه التسامح ده كله *
*بس ده مش فيه استغلال للسلطات*

*!You have been expired*


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2006)

المقصود:

*You have been expired* 

من حياتي

*You have been deleted*

من قلبي

*You have been removed*

من ذاكرتي


و الحر تكفيه الاشارة

فكرك انه في انسان يبقى واقف اماك بعد الي يقال؟​


----------



## blackguitar (30 مايو 2006)

*الله عليك يا ماى روك *

*انت بقيت شاعر *

*شاعر بايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2006)

blackguitar قال:
			
		

> *الله عليك يا ماى روك *
> 
> *انت بقيت شاعر *
> 
> *شاعر بايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 
*شعر ميكس عربي و انجليزي هههههه :t30:  *


----------



## mony_05 (30 مايو 2006)

الموضع فعلا جميل قوي واعتقد ان الموضوع فعلا عاجب نسبة كبيرة من متصفحين المنتدي ودة يمكن علشان الظروف القاسية اللي الواحد بيمر بيها بسبب اشخاص تانيين مكنوش بيقدروا الاحساس اللي كان متقدملهم في نفس الوقت كانوا بيجرحوا احساس اللي مقدملهم المشاعر والاحاسيس دي​


----------



## مريم. (2 يناير 2007)

حقيقى كلمات صعب الواحد يقدر يوصفها والا هيقلل من قيمتها 
واحساس عالى جدا
وانا بحيك  بجد امتعتنا 
وتسلم ايدك


----------



## christ my lord (3 يناير 2007)

blackguitar قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



موضوع رائع وكلام رائع .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tina_tina (5 يناير 2007)

انا اقول بقى
ليى رب يرد بلسانى
ميرسى اوى على الموضوع​


----------



## ميرنا (6 يناير 2007)

*



وينبت في قلبك جرح باتساع الفراغ خلفهم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 




إنـك نزفتهـم في لحظـات ألمـك كدمـك .. وإنـك أجهضتهـم فـي لحظـات غيابهـم كجنيـن ميـت بداخلـك .. وإنـك أطلقـت سراحهـم منـك كـالطيـور وأغلقـت الأبـواب دونـهـم وعـاهـدت نفسـك ألا تفـتـح أبـوابـك إلا لأولئـك الــذيــن يسـتـحـقـــون

أنقر للتوسيع...





إنـك نسيتهـم .. وأدر لهـم ظهـر قلبـك , وأمـض ِفـي الطـريق المعاكـس لهـم فربما كان هناك..فـي الجهة الأخرى..أناس يستحقونك أكثـر منهـم

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
الله يا بلاك بجد ابدعت احساس عالى اوى​​​​​​*​


----------



## بيشوى موريس (16 فبراير 2007)

*ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك من مستشار الحب*

ماذا تقول لمن جرح أحساسك ؟؟؟ 
عندما يجرحون احساسك الجميل ويقتلون احلامك بقسوه..ويرحلون 
عنك كالايام..كالعمر..

وينبت في قلبك جرح باتساع الفراغ خلفهم..ثم تأتي بهم الايام اليك من جديد.. 
في كيف تستقبل عودتهم..

وماذا تقول لهم؟؟ 


قل لهم:إنـك نسيتهـم .. وأترك لهـم ظهـر قلبـك , وأمشي فـي الطـريق المعاكـس 

لهـم فربما كان هناك..فـي الجهة الأخرى.. ناس يستحقونك أكثـر منهـم 




قل لهم: 
إن الأيـام لا تتكـرر .. وإن الاحلام لا تنعـاد .. وإنـك ذات يـوم .. نسيتهم

تمـامـاً كمـا نسيوك وإن العـمـر لا يعـود إلــى الــوراء أبــد




قل لهم: 
إنك ماحيت آخر أحلامك بهـم .. كما ماحيت قلوبهـم .. وإنك بكيت كثيرا

من أجلهم حتـى إقتنعـت بمـوتهـم وإنـك لا تملـك قـدرة إعادتهم إلـى الحياة 

فــي قلبــك مــرة أخــرى بعــد أن إختــاروا الـمــوت فيــك . 



قل لهم: 
إن رحـيلهــم جعلـك تعـيـد إكتشاف نفسـك .. وإكتشـاف الأشيـاء حولـك 

وإنـك إكتشفــت أنهـم ليـسـوا آخـر المشـوار .. ولا آخـر الإحساس .. ولا 

آخـر الأحـلام .. وأن هنـاك أشيـاء أخــرى جـمـيلـة .. ومـثيـرة .. ورائعــة 

تـستـحــق عـشــق الـحـيــاة وإسـتـمــراريـتــهــا . 



قل لهم: 
إنـك أعـدت ترتيب نفـسـك بعـدهـم .. وأزلـت آثـار بصمـاتـهـم مـن جـدران 

أعماقـك .. وأقتلعـت كـل خناجـرهم من ظهرك وأعدت نفسك مـن جديـد 

وحرصت على تنقية المساحات الملوثة منهـم بك ، وإن مساحتك النقيـة 

مـــا عـــادت تـتـســع لـهـــم .



قل لهم: 
إنك أغلقت كـل محطات الإنتظار بهم .. فلـم تعـد ترتـدي رداء الشـوق 

وتقـف فـوق محطـات عودتهـم .. تتراقـب القـادميـن .. وتناظر في وجـوه 

المسافريـن .. وتبحث في الزحام عـن خيالهم وعطـرهـم عـلي 

صـدفــة جـمـيـلــة تـأتــي بـهــم إلـيــك . 



قل لهم: 
ان صـلاحيتهـم إنتهت .. وأن النبض في قلبك ليس بنبضهم .. وأن المكان 

فـي ذاكرتك ليس بمكانهم .. ولم يتبق لهم بك سوى الأمـس .. بكل ألم 

وأســى وذكـــرى الأمـــس . 




قل لهم: 
إنـك نزفتهـم في لحظـات ألمـك كدمـك .. وإنـك أجهضتهـم فـي لحظـات 

غيابهـم كجنيـن ميـت بداخلـك .. وإنـك أطلقـت سراحهـم منـك كـالطيـور 

وأغلقـت الأبـواب دونـهـم وعـاهـدت نفسـك ألا تفـتـح أبـوابـك إلا لو لقيت 

الــذيــن يسـتـحـقـــونك . 




قل لهم: 
إن لكـل إحسـاس زماناً .. ولكل حلم زماناً .. ولكـل حكايـة زمانـاً .. ولكـل 

حزن زماناً .. ولكل فـرح زمانـاً .. ولكل بشـر زمانـاً .. ولكـل جرح زمانـاً

وإن زمنهـم إنتهـى بــك منـذ زمــن . 



قل لهم: 
لا تقل لهم شيئا .. إستقبلهم بصمت فللصمت أحيـاناً قـدرة فائقـة علـى

التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه 


مع تحياتى لكم مستشار الحب بيشوى موريس ويارب تعجبكم:Love_Mailbox: :smil13:


----------



## lovebjw (16 فبراير 2007)

موضوع حلو يا بيشوى 
بس انا عايز اوضحلك لو حضرتك سمحت 
ان اللى بيحب بجد مش ممكن يكره 
لماذ لا تقول لهم انى انتظرت هذا اليوم منذ ان فارقتنى 
لماذ لا تقول لهم انا قد عفوت عنك 
انا قد سمحتك 
لماذ لا تتعلم الحب من اله الحب وهو السيد المسيح 
فمهما انت اخطاءت اليه هو ينتظر عودتك ينتظر ان تقول له انا تاءب واعود اليك بقلبى 
هل سيقول لك المسيح انا لا احبك 
بل سيفتح قلبه لك بكل سرور 
حب كما اله الحب علمك وعيش كما علمك ايضا اله الحب 
وفى النهاية يا بيشوى باشا 
انا عايز اقولك حاجة ان الحب هو ليس الاخذ بل هو العطاء 
هو بذل النفس وغفران كل خطايا واخطاء الاخر لان الحب هو ان تحب عيوب الاخر وليس مميزاته 
وطبعا انا لا اقصد بكلامى ان كل شخص قد هجره حبيبه عليه بالجرى وراءه حتى يعود لك
ولكن كل علاقة لابد لك ان تتعلم واللى تعلمته يجب ان لا ترجع فى كلامك فيه 
وشكر لموضوعك مع اختلافى فى بعض النقاط التى به


----------



## kamer14 (16 فبراير 2007)

انا هقول لهم منك لله وربنا يسامحكم


----------



## twety (16 فبراير 2007)

*موضوع جمييييييييل بجد*
*بس اعتقد انا هقول :*
*ربنا يسامحك واستنى منهم يعوضونى العذاب اللى شفته فى بعادهم*
*وقتها هسامحهم على طووول وممكن من غير عتاب*
*لكن لو رجعوا زى عودة الندله يبقى زى مابيقولوا*
*عتاب الندل اجتنابه*


----------



## sherihan (23 مارس 2007)

*هقوله ميرسي علي الحرج وهبقي قويه لكن بيبني وبين نفسي اكيد هبقي مجروحه اوي [*


----------



## blackguitar (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك ؟*

*شكرا لكل اللى علق وشكرا لكل اللى اهتم وقرا الموضوع*
*وحشييييييييييينى كتير*
*بمر بظروف صعبه*
*صلولى كتير *


----------



## merola (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك من مستشار الحب*

جميييييييييييييييلة اوى الكلمات


----------



## candy shop (2 مايو 2007)

*ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك, منقوول*

ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟ عندما يخذلون احساسك الجميل..ويكسرون احلامك بقسوه..ويرحلون عنك كالايام..كالعمر.. وينبت في قلبك جرح باتساع الفراغ خلفهم..ثم تأتي بهم الايام اليك من جديد

.. فكيف تستقبل عودتهم.. وماذا تقول لهم؟؟ قل لهم: إنـك نسيتهـم .. وأدر لهـم ظهـر قلبـك , وأمـض ِفـي الطـريق المعاكـس لهـم فربما كان هناك..فـي الجهة الأخرى..أناس يستحقونك أكثـر منهـم 

قل لهم: إن الأيـام لا تتكـرر .. وإن المـراحـل لا تعـاد .. وإنـك ذات يـوم .. خلفتهـم تمـامـاً كمـا خلفــوك فــي الـوراء وإن العـمـر لا يعـود إلــى الــوراء أبــداً 
قل لهم: إنك لفظت آخر أحلامك بهـم .. حين لفظت قلوبهـم .. وإنك بكيت خلفهـم كثيـراً حتـى إقتنعـت بمـوتهـم وإنـك لا تملـك قـدرة إعادتهم إلـى الحياة فــي قلبــك مــرة أخــرى بعــد أن إختــاروا الـمــوت فيــك .
قل لهم: إن رحـيلهــم جعلـك تعـيـد إكتشاف نفسـك .. وإكتشـاف الأشيـاء حولـك وإنـك إكتشفــت أنهـم ليـسـوا آخـر المشـوار .. ولا آخـر الإحساس .. ولا آخـر الأحـلام .. وأن هنـاك أشيـاء أخــرى جـمـيلـة .. ومـثيـرة .. ورائعــة تـستـحــق عـشــق الـحـيــاة وإسـتـمــراريـتــهــا 
. قل لهم: إنـك أعـدت طـلاء نفـسـك بعـدهـم .. وأزلـت آثـار بصمـاتـهـم مـن جـدران أعماقـك .. وأقتلعـت كـل خناجـرهم من ظهرك وأعدت ولادتك مـن جديـد وحرصت على تنقية المساحات الملوثة منهـم بك ، وإن مساحتك النقيـة مـــا عـــادت تـتـســع لـهـــم .
قل لهم: إنك أغلقت كـل محطات الإنتظار خلفهـم .. فلـم تعـد ترتـدي رداء الشـوق وتقـف فـوق محطـات عودتهـم .. تترقـب القـادميـن .. وتدقـق في وجـوه المسافريـن .. وتبحث في الزحام عـن ظلالهـم وعطـرهـم وأثـرهـم عـل صـدفــة جـمـيـلــة تـأتــي بـهــم إلـيــك 
. قل لهم: ان صـلاحيتهـم إنتهت .. وأن النبض في قلبك ليس بنبضهم .. وأن المكان فـي ذاكرتك ليس بمكانهم .. ولم يتبق لهم بك سوى الأمـس .. بكل ألم وأســى وذكـــرى الأمـــس .
قل لهم: إنـك نزفتهـم في لحظـات ألمـك كدمـك .. وإنـك أجهضتهـم فـي لحظـات غيابهـم كجنيـن ميـت بداخلـك .. وإنـك أطلقـت سراحهـم منـك كـالطيـور وأغلقـت الأبـواب دونـهـم وعـاهـدت نفسـك ألا تفـتـح أبـوابـك إلا لأولئـك الــذيــن يسـتـحـقـــون 
. قل لهم: إن لكـل إحسـاس زماناً .. ولكل حلم زماناً .. ولكـل حكايـة زمانـاً .. ولكـل حزن زماناً .. ولكل فـرح زمانـاً .. ولكل بشـر زمانـاً .. ولكـل فرسـان زمانـاً وإن زمنهـم إنتهـى بــك منـذ زمــن . قل لهم: لا تقل لهم شيئا .. إستقبلهم بصمت فللصمت أحيـاناً قـدرة فائقـة علـى التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه​


----------



## رونا (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك من مستشار الحب*

*حد يرد عليا انا واقعة فى نفس الموضوع بجد مش هزار وحيرانة كل اللى بعمله انى عمالة اقول لريى يسوع ضع مشيئتك *​


----------



## nehalayad (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك من مستشار الحب*

انا راى اسامح لان ربنا سمحنا رغم كل الى احنا عملناها وهنعمله هو سامح الاول قبل ما نرجع بس كل شىء له عقاب بلاش نقول عقاب بس لازم يعرف من منطلق انى سمحتو ا  انى انجرحت ولازم يحاول يداوى الجرح دة بحب وسماحة من غير ما احسسه بتأنيب


----------



## رميو2007 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك من مستشار الحب*

موضوعك جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جرمين (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك من مستشار الحب*

:174xe::broken_heart::Valentine_Heart:انا اتجرحت بس لسة ماجتش الفرصة اني اقابل اللي جرحوني بس لو قبلتهم هسلم عليهم عادي واسالهم عن السبب اللي خلاهم يجرحوني لكن اكيد مش هيرجعوا للمكانة اللي كانوا فيها الاول لاني اكيد عشت حياتي بعدهم واتعلمت من جرحهم اني ماامنش لاي حد مهما قال انه بيحبني وفي الوقت اللي كنت مجروحة فيه لقيت اللي يستهالوا المكانة اللي كانوا هما فيها الاول


----------



## basboosa (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك من مستشار الحب*

كلام جميل قوى ربنا يباركك


----------



## نيفين ثروت (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*

:smi420:ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك 

عندما يخذلون احساسك الجميل..ويكسرون احلامك بقسوه..ويرحلون عنك 
كالايام..كالعمر..
وينبت في قلبك جرح باتساع الفراغ خلفهم..ثم تأتي بهم الايام اليك من جديد
..
فكيف تستقبل عودتهم..

وماذا تقول لهم؟؟

قل لهم: 

إنـك نسيتهـم .. وأدر لهـم ظهـر قلبـك , وأمـض ِفـي الطـريق المعاكـس 
لهـم فربما كان هناك..فـي الجهة الأخرى..أناس يستحقونك أكثـر منهـم

قل لهم: 

إن الأيـام لا تتكـرر .. وإن المـراحـل لا تعـاد .. وإنـك ذات يـوم .. 
خلفتهـم تمـامـاً كمـا خلفــوك فــي الـوراء وإن العـمـر لا يعـود إلــى 
الــوراء أبــداً

قل لهم: 

إنك لفظت آخر أحلامك بهـم .. حين لفظت قلوبهـم .. وإنك بكيت خلفهـم 
كثيـراً حتـى إقتنعـت بمـوتهـم وإنـك لا تملـك قـدرة إعادتهم إلـى الحياة 
فــي قلبــك مــرة أخــرى بعــد أن إختــاروا الـمــوت فيــك .

قل لهم: 

إن رحـيلهــم جعلـك تعـيـد إكتشاف نفسـك .. وإكتشـاف الأشيـاء حولـك 
وإنـك إكتشفــت أنهـم ليـسـوا آخـر المشـوار .. ولا آخـر الإحساس .. ولا 
آخـر الأحـلام .. وأن هنـاك أشيـاء أخــرى جـمـيلـة .. ومـثيـرة .. 
ورائعــة
تـستـحــق عـشــق الـحـيــاة وإسـتـمــراريـتــهــا .

قل لهم: 

إنـك أعـدت طـلاء نفـسـك بعـدهـم .. وأزلـت آثـار بصمـاتـهـم مـن جـدران 
أعماقـك .. وأقتلعـت كـل خناجـرهم من ظهرك وأعدت ولادتك مـن جديـد وحرصت 
على تنقية المساحات الملوثة منهـم بك ، وإن مساحتك النقيـة

مــا عـــادت تـتـســع لـهـــم .

قل لهم: 

إنك أغلقت كـل محطات الإنتظار خلفهـم .. فلـم تعـد ترتـدي رداء الشـوق 
وتقـف فـوق محطـات عودتهـم .. تترقـب القـادميـن .. وتدقـق في وجـوه 
المسافريـن .. وتبحث في الزحام عـن ظلالهـم وعطـرهـم وأثـرهـم عـل 
صـدفــة جـمـيـلــة تـأتــي بـهــم إلـيــك .

قل لهم: 

ان صـلاحيتهـم إنتهت .. وأن النبض في قلبك ليس بنبضهم .. وأن المكان فـي 
ذاكرتك ليس بمكانهم .. ولم يتبق لهم بك سوى الأمـس .. بكل ألم وأســى 
وذكـــرى الأمـــس .

قل لهم: 

إنـك نزفتهـم في لحظـات ألمـك كدمـك ..وأنهم كيان ميـت بداخلـك .. وإنـك 
أطلقـت سراحهـم منـك كـالطيـور وأغلقـت الأبـواب دونـهـم وعـاهـدت نفسـك 
ألا تفـتـح أبـوابـك إلا لأولئـك 
الــذيــن يسـتـحـقـــون .

قل لهم: 

إن لكـل إحسـاس زماناً .. ولكل حلم زماناً .. ولكـل حكايـة زمانـاً .. 
ولكـل حزن زماناً .. ولكل فـرح زمانـاً .. ولكل بشـر زمانـاً .. ولكـل 
فرسـان زمانـاً
وإن زمنهـم إنتهـى بــك منـذ زمــن .

قل لهم: 

لا تقل لهم شيئا .. إستقبلهم بصمت فللصمت أحيـاناً قـدرة فائقـة علـى 
التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه


----------



## نيفين ثروت (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*

اتمنى تقولوا لى رايكم ايه


----------



## فادية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل  يا نيفين 
بس الموضوع مكانه في القسم العام عزيزتي 
القسم المسيحي للمواضيع الروحيه والدينيه 
ينقل الى القسم العام​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*

انا اسفه خالص بس فعلا لانى مش عرفه اصول المشاركه قوى لانى اول مره اشارك اسفه مره تانيه


----------



## fredyyy (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*

*بنت الفادي *
*أعلم أن هذة الكلمات لم ُتسطرها أصابعك بل هو فكر غيرك*

*(( إنـك نسيتهـم وأدر لهـم ظهـر قلبـك ... إنك أغلقت كـل محطات الإنتظار خلفهـم ))*

*لأنها إن قالها المسيح لضاع مستقبلنا الأبدي ... وصرنا سراب لا هدف ولا معنى لنا*

*فالمسيح لم يقولها لبطرس عندما أنكره*

*ولم يقولها لتلميذي عمواس*

*ولم يقولها للذانية*

*ولا حتى ليهوذا*

*ولا لصالبيه*

*بل قال : *
*هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي. رؤيا 3 : 20 *

*لم يقولها أبو الابن الضال لإبنه *

*ولـم يقـولها اسـحق ليعـقوب*

*ولم يقولها يعقوب لأولاده*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*إنك لفظت آخر أحلامك بهـم *

*وأخيراً لم يقولها يوسف صاحب الأحلام لأخوته*

*لقد قَبِلَنا المسيح ففرحنا به ومعه .... وقَبِلَ يوسف إخوته وعالهم وأولادهم*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*

موضوع جميل خالص يا نيفين

ميرسى خالص حبيبتى​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*

*نفين بجد شكرا ليكى اختك فى المسيح تتمنى ليكى سنة سعيدة ويارب ماحد يجرح حد*


----------



## veansea (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*

لو عليا 
معرفش هقولهم ايه
بس خلاص انا سميحت 
لان اللى بيحب مش بيكره
حتى لو اتعمل فيه ايه
والايام كفيله تنسى كل جرح وقسى


----------



## نيفين ثروت (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*

ميرسى خالص و يا رب سنه سعيده على كل اولاد المسيح


----------



## BENT MEN DERIAS (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*



> لا تقل لهم شيئا .. إستقبلهم بصمت فللصمت أحيـاناً قـدرة فائقـة علـى
> التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه


انا هاعمل كدة


----------



## †السريانيه† (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*

إن رحـيلهــم جعلـك تعـيـد إكتشاف نفسـك .. وإكتشـاف الأشيـاء حولـك 
وإنـك إكتشفــت أنهـم ليـسـوا آخـر المشـوار .. ولا آخـر الإحساس .. ولا 
آخـر الأحـلام .. وأن هنـاك أشيـاء أخــرى جـمـيلـة .. ومـثيـرة .. 
ورائعــة
تـستـحــق عـشــق الـحـيــاة وإسـتـمــراريـتــهــا ​

بجد الكلام ده هو الصحيح
ربنا يباركك موضوعك حلو​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> :smi420:ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك
> 
> عندما يخذلون احساسك الجميل..ويكسرون احلامك بقسوه..ويرحلون عنك
> كالايام..كالعمر..
> ...





ايه الكلام الجميل ده بس

والله جاي ع لجرح


الكلمات ديه من تاليقك يا نيفين؟


وانا عن نفسي هاقول: اعتبره (قلب) وراح

(مع الاعتذار للمؤلف طبعا)


----------



## نيفين ثروت (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*

ميرسى خالص على المشاركه و الرد الجميل ده و اتمنى يكون عجبك و انتظر الباقى بعنوان الفراق


----------



## doody (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*

*موضوع حلو بجد بس انا مع veansea لان فعلا الانسان اللى يحب بجد مش ممكن يكره اللى بيحبه اه ممكن ميكونش يحبه زى الاول وده طبيعى لكن يكره معتقدتش
مرسى خالص*


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*

لا تقل لهم شيئا .. إستقبلهم بصمت فللصمت أحيـاناً قـدرة فائقـة علـى 
التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه               موضوع جميل جدا وكلمات رائعة جدا ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك


----------



## just member (16 مايو 2008)

*ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟؟*

*ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك 

عندما يخذلون احساسك الجميل..ويكسرون احلامك بقسوه..ويرحلون عنك 
كالايام..كالعمر..
وينبت في قلبك جرح باتساع الفراغ خلفهم..ثم تأتي بهم الايام اليك من جديد
..
فكيف تستقبل عودتهم..

وماذا تقول لهم؟؟

قل لهم: 

إنـك نسيتهـم .. وأدر لهـم ظهـر قلبـك , وأمـض ِفـي الطـريق المعاكـس 
لهـم فربما كان هناك..فـي الجهة الأخرى..أناس يستحقونك أكثـر منهـم

قل لهم: 

إن الأيـام لا تتكـرر .. وإن المـراحـل لا تعـاد .. وإنـك ذات يـوم .. 
خلفتهـم تمـامـاً كمـا خلفــوك فــي الـوراء وإن العـمـر لا يعـود إلــى 
الــوراء أبــداً

قل لهم: 

إنك لفظت آخر أحلامك بهـم .. حين لفظت قلوبهـم .. وإنك بكيت خلفهـم 
كثيـراً حتـى إقتنعـت بمـوتهـم وإنـك لا تملـك قـدرة إعادتهم إلـى الحياة 
فــي قلبــك مــرة أخــرى بعــد أن إختــاروا الـمــوت فيــك .

قل لهم: 

إن رحـيلهــم جعلـك تعـيـد إكتشاف نفسـك .. وإكتشـاف الأشيـاء حولـك 
وإنـك إكتشفــت أنهـم ليـسـوا آخـر المشـوار .. ولا آخـر الإحساس .. ولا 
آخـر الأحـلام .. وأن هنـاك أشيـاء أخــرى جـمـيلـة .. ومـثيـرة .. 
ورائعــة
تـستـحــق عـشــق الـحـيــاة وإسـتـمــراريـتــهــا .

قل لهم: 

إنـك أعـدت طـلاء نفـسـك بعـدهـم .. وأزلـت آثـار بصمـاتـهـم مـن جـدران 
أعماقـك .. وأقتلعـت كـل خناجـرهم من ظهرك وأعدت ولادتك مـن جديـد وحرصت 
على تنقية المساحات الملوثة منهـم بك ، وإن مساحتك النقيـة

مــا عـــادت تـتـســع لـهـــم .

قل لهم: 

إنك أغلقت كـل محطات الإنتظار خلفهـم .. فلـم تعـد ترتـدي رداء الشـوق 
وتقـف فـوق محطـات عودتهـم .. تترقـب القـادميـن .. وتدقـق في وجـوه 
المسافريـن .. وتبحث في الزحام عـن ظلالهـم وعطـرهـم وأثـرهـم عـل 
صـدفــة جـمـيـلــة تـأتــي بـهــم إلـيــك .

قل لهم: 

ان صـلاحيتهـم إنتهت .. وأن النبض في قلبك ليس بنبضهم .. وأن المكان فـي 
ذاكرتك ليس بمكانهم .. ولم يتبق لهم بك سوى الأمـس .. بكل ألم وأســى 
وذكـــرى الأمـــس .

قل لهم: 

إنـك نزفتهـم في لحظـات ألمـك كدمـك ..وأنهم كيان ميـت بداخلـك .. وإنـك 
أطلقـت سراحهـم منـك كـالطيـور وأغلقـت الأبـواب دونـهـم وعـاهـدت نفسـك 
ألا تفـتـح أبـوابـك إلا لأولئـك 
الــذيــن يسـتـحـقـــون .

قل لهم: 

إن لكـل إحسـاس زماناً .. ولكل حلم زماناً .. ولكـل حكايـة زمانـاً .. 
ولكـل حزن زماناً .. ولكل فـرح زمانـاً .. ولكل بشـر زمانـاً .. ولكـل 
فرسـان زمانـاً
وإن زمنهـم إنتهـى بــك منـذ زمــن .

قل لهم: 

لا تقل لهم شيئا .. إستقبلهم بصمت فللصمت أحيـاناً قـدرة فائقـة علـى 
التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه*​


----------



## just member (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟؟*

*الله الله الله*
*الموضوع دة يا جماعة  عاجبنى جدا*
*فا نقلتة*​


----------



## cuteledia (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟؟*

قل لهم:

لا تقل لهم شيئا .. إستقبلهم بصمت فللصمت أحيـاناً قـدرة فائقـة علـى
التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه

فعلا الكلمات اكثر من روعة ولكن احيانا الصمت بيكون اقوي من اي كلام
تسلم ايدك ياجوجو... يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟؟*

موضوع فعلا رائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## نيفين ثروت (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟؟*

انا بشكرك جدا جدا جدا يا جوجو
علشان انت اعدت الموضوع بتاعى تانى
الكلمات  دى انا كتبتها من حوالى سنه
و نزلتها فى اكتر من منتدى
بجد انا بشكرك على انك نزلتها تانى
و بصلى من قلبى ان صدى الكلمات دى
يوصل للناس و تتاثر بيها
ربنا يباركك يا جوجو​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟؟*

شكرااااياجوجو على الموضوعالرائع

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## وليم تل (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟؟*

شكرا جوجو
حقا موضوع اكثر من رائع
وعن نفسى اقول لمن جرح احساسى شكرا
وقد اعاتبة بنظرة او كلمة لكن لا احمل 
لة اى ضغينة واقول لة رغم هذا احبك كما علمنى رب المجد
ودمت بود​


----------



## vova_ch (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟؟*

   ياااااااااه موضوع فى منتهى الجمال و أد اية لمسنى بجد


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟؟*



cuteledia قال:


> قل لهم:
> 
> لا تقل لهم شيئا .. إستقبلهم بصمت فللصمت أحيـاناً قـدرة فائقـة علـى
> التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه
> ...


*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل وتواصلك الرائع يا ليديا *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك *​


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟؟*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> موضوع فعلا رائع ربنا يباركك


*الاجمل هو وجودك يا اخى العزيز صدقنى*
*انا بتباشر بوجودك فى موضوعاتى الصغيرة*
*شكرا بجد لتواصلك *
*واتمنالك كل البركة من رب المجد*​


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟؟*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> انا بشكرك جدا جدا جدا يا جوجو​
> علشان انت اعدت الموضوع بتاعى تانى
> الكلمات دى انا كتبتها من حوالى سنه
> و نزلتها فى اكتر من منتدى
> ...


*طيب اعمل اية بس يا فينا *
*ما قلتلك قبل كدة خفى شوية واعطى فرصة للمبتدئين ومافيش سمع كلام !!*
*يبقى لازم انقل  مواضيعك*
*اصلها روعة اساسا ووجودك اروع*
*ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر *
*وعلى  فكرة لاحظى بعد كدة الغلاسة عليا *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنالك كل خير *
​


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟؟*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> شكرااااياجوجو على الموضوعالرائع​
> 
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​


*ميرسى يا فيبى على تواصلك ومرورك الجميل*
**
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا جوجو
> 
> حقا موضوع اكثر من رائع
> وعن نفسى اقول لمن جرح احساسى شكرا
> ...


*جميل تعليقك يا وليم*
*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل وتشجيعك *
*واتمنى تواصلك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟؟*



vova_ch قال:


> ياااااااااه موضوع فى منتهى الجمال و أد اية لمسنى بجد


*ياربى على الجمال الروعة *
*بجد انا فى منتهى السعادة لمجرد مرورك  وتواصلك *
*بجد يا فوفا انتى فى منتهى الروعة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنى تواصلك دايم معايا*
*ماتسيبينيش يا فوفا هة*
*سلام يا اجمل اخت *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## الملاك الابيض (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟؟*

*كلمات ولا اروع وتعابير جميلة ومحزنة بأن واحد 

مشكور جوجو *


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟؟*

*الملاك الابيض*
*شكرا لمرورك*
*نورت*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟؟*

صدقني يا جوجو كل اللي قدرت اعمله قدام الشخص اللي جرحني
اني نظرت اليه وتركته ورجعت بيتي ابكي
ومقدرتش اقوله اي حرف بس بيني وبين نفسي
سمعت صوت الهي بيقولي دا ماكنش ليكي
واشكر ربنا انه اعطاني شخصاً يعرف كيف يحافظ علي مشاعري
ربنا ما بيخليش حزن في قلوبنا ابدا
دايما بعد الحزن نلقي الفرح
اشكرك علي موضوع
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟؟*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> صدقني يا جوجو كل اللي قدرت اعمله قدام الشخص اللي جرحني
> 
> اني نظرت اليه وتركته ورجعت بيتي ابكي
> ومقدرتش اقوله اي حرف بس بيني وبين نفسي
> ...


*لأنك جميلة وروحك حلوة وطيبة *
*ربنا مسمحش بأنها تكون لعبه فى ايد الاخرين *
*ولأنك جوهرة غالية فأرسلك اللى يقدر يحافظ عليكى *
*انتى تستهلى كل خير *
*جايز ها التجربة كانت متعبة بلنسبالك بس اكيد هى قوتك*
*مش صح.؟؟!!!*
*اتمنالك كل خير وميرسى لمشاركتك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## meraa (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟؟*

كلمات جميلة اوى ربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟؟*



meraa قال:


> كلمات جميلة اوى ربنا يباركك


اشكرك على مرورك الجميل
نورتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## fns (12 يوليو 2008)

*ماذا تقـول لمن خـذل احساسـك ؟*

ماذا تقـول لمن خـذل احساسـك ؟ 
هل سيأتي يوم وتسامحهم فيه؟؟
هل ستغفر لهم خطأهم؟؟
هل ستسامحهم على فعلتهم؟؟

تساؤلات تدور بخاطر كل شخص منا عندما يرغمه الزمان اللي المثول لمثل هذا الموقف... 



عندما يخذلـون احساسـك الجميـل 
ويكسـرون أحلامـك بقسـوة 
ويرحلـون عنك كالأيام في العمــر 
وينبـت في قلبـك جـرح بأتسـاع الفـراغ خلفهـم 
ثم تأتي بهـم الأيام اليـك من جديـد 


***** 

فكيـف تستقبـل عودتهـم 
وماذا تقـول لهـم ؟؟؟ 





قل لهـم 
انك نسيتهـم 
وأدر لهـم ظهـر قلبـك 
وأمـض في الطريـق المعاكـس لهـم 
في الجهـة الأخـرى 
فربمـا كان هنـاك أناس يستحقونـك أكثـر منهـم 

***** 

قل 
لهـم 
ان الأيـام لا تتكـرر 
وان المـراحـل لا تعـاد 
وانك ذات يـوم خلفتهـم 
تماما كما خلفـوك 
وان العمـر لا يعـود الى الـوراء أبـدا 

***** 

قل لهـم 
انك لفظـت آخر أحلامـك بهـم 
حيـن لفظـتك قلوبهـم 
وانك بكيـت خلفهـم كثيـرا 
حتى اقتنعـت بموتهـم 
وانك لا تملك قـدرة اعادتهـم الى الحيـاة في قلبــك مرة أخرى 
بعد أن اختـاروا المـوت فيـك 

***** 

قل لهـم 
ان رحيلهـم جعلك تعيـد أكتشـاف نفسـك 
واكتشـاف الأشيـاء حـولك 
وانك اكتشفـت أنهم ليسـوا آخـر المشـوار 
ولا آخــر الأحسـاس 
ولاآخــر الأحـلام 
وان هناك أشيـاء أخـرى جميلـة 
ومثيـرة .. ورائعـة 
تستحـق عشق الحياة 
واستمراريتـها 



قل لهـم 
انك أعـدت طلاء نفسـك بعدهـم 
وأزلـت آثار بصماتهـم من جـدران أعماقـك 
وأقتلعـت كل خناجرهـم من ظهـرك 
وأعـدت ولادتك من جديـد 
وحرصـت على تنقية المساحات الملـوثة منهم بك 
وان مساحتـك النقيـة ما عادت تتسـع لهـم 


***** 

قل لهـم 
انك أغلقـت كل محطات الأنتظـار خلفهـم 
فلم تعـد ترتـدي رداء الشـوق 
وتقـف فـوق محطـات عودتهـم 
تترقـب القادميـن 
وتدقـق في وجـوه المسافـرين 
وتبحـث في الزحـام عن ظلالهـم وعطرهـم وأثرهم 
عل صدفـة جميلة تأتـي بهـم اليـك 

***** 

قل لهـم 
ان صـلاحيتهـم إنتهت 
وأن النبض في قلبك 
ليس بنبضهم 
وأن المكان 
فـي ذاكرتك ليس بمكانهم 
ولم يتبق لهم بك سوى الأمـس 
بكل ألم 
وأســى وذكـــرى الأمـس 

***** 


قل لهـم 
ان لكـل إحسـاس زماناً 
ولكل حلم زماناً..ولكـل حكايـة زمانـاً 
ولكـل حزن زماناً..ولكل فـرح زمانـاً 
ولكل بشـر زمانـاً..ولكـل فرسـان زمانـاً 
وإن زمنهـم إنتهـى بـك منـذ زمــن 

***** 

قل لهـم 
انـك نزفتهـم في لحظـات ألمـك كدمـك 
وإنـك أجهضتهـم فـي لحظـات 
غيابهـم كجنيـن ميـت بداخلـك 
وإنـك أطلقـت سراحهـم منـك كـالطيـور 
وأغلقـت الأبـواب دونـهـم 
وعـاهـدت نفسـك ألاّ تفـتـح أبـوابـك 
إلاّ 
لأولئـك 
الــذيــن 
يسـتـحـقـــون 
اخوكم كيرو​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تقـول لمن خـذل احساسـك ؟*

قل لهـم 
انك لفظـت آخر أحلامـك بهـم 
حيـن لفظـتك قلوبهـم 
وانك بكيـت خلفهـم كثيـرا 
حتى اقتنعـت بموتهـم 
وانك لا تملك قـدرة اعادتهـم الى الحيـاة في قلبــك مرة أخرى 
بعد أن اختـاروا المـوت فيـك 

*الله يا كيرووو بجد جمييييييل .. ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .*


----------



## mero_engel (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ماذا تقـول لمن خـذل احساسـك ؟*

قل لهـم 
انك أغلقـت كل محطات الأنتظـار خلفهـم 
فلم تعـد ترتـدي رداء الشـوق 
وتقـف فـوق محطـات عودتهـم 
تترقـب القادميـن 
وتدقـق في وجـوه المسافـرين 
وتبحـث في الزحـام عن ظلالهـم وعطرهـم وأثرهم 
عل صدفـة جميلة تأتـي بهـم اليـك 


*كلمات جميله وبيها احساس قوي *
*ميرسي ليك يا كيرو
*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تقـول لمن خـذل احساسـك ؟*

*



			قل لهـم 
انـك نزفتهـم في لحظـات ألمـك كدمـك 
وإنـك أجهضتهـم فـي لحظـات 
غيابهـم كجنيـن ميـت بداخلـك 
وإنـك أطلقـت سراحهـم منـك كـالطيـور 
وأغلقـت الأبـواب دونـهـم 
وعـاهـدت نفسـك ألاّ تفـتـح أبـوابـك 
إلاّ 
لأولئـك 
الــذيــن 
يسـتـحـقـــون
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بجد مش عارفة اقولك غير ربنا يباركك كلامتك جالتلى فى الوقت المناسب
ربنا يستخدمك فى مجد اسمه ​*


----------



## *malk (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ماذا تقـول لمن خـذل احساسـك ؟*

*قل لهـم 
ان لكـل إحسـاس زماناً 
ولكل حلم زماناً..ولكـل حكايـة زمانـاً 
ولكـل حزن زماناً..ولكل فـرح زمانـاً 
ولكل بشـر زمانـاً..ولكـل فرسـان زمانـاً 
وإن زمنهـم إنتهـى بـك منـذ زمــن*

*بجد روعة *

*تسلم ايدك*


----------



## fns (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تقـول لمن خـذل احساسـك ؟*



dona nabil قال:


> قل لهـم
> انك لفظـت آخر أحلامـك بهـم
> حيـن لفظـتك قلوبهـم
> وانك بكيـت خلفهـم كثيـرا
> ...



الجميل هو حضورك دونا
نورتى الموضوع دونا
ميرسى على مشاركتك الجميلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ماذا تقـول لمن خـذل احساسـك ؟*



mero_engel قال:


> قل لهـم
> انك أغلقـت كل محطات الأنتظـار خلفهـم
> فلم تعـد ترتـدي رداء الشـوق
> وتقـف فـوق محطـات عودتهـم
> ...


ميرسى ليك يا كيكى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تقـول لمن خـذل احساسـك ؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> بجد مش عارفة اقولك غير ربنا يباركك كلامتك جالتلى فى الوقت المناسب
> ربنا يستخدمك فى مجد اسمه ​*



ميرسى اخت انجى على مشاركتك الجميلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## مورا مارون (25 أغسطس 2008)

*ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟*

_*ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟*_​ 



*عندما يخذلون احساسك الجميل..ويكسرون احلامك بقسوه..ويرحلون عنك كالايام..كالعمر..*

*وينبت في قلبك جرح باتساع الفراغ خلفهم..ثم تأتي بهم الايام اليك من جديد*







*فكيف تستقبل عودتهم*​




*



*​ 

*وماذا تقول لهم؟؟*​ 





​*قل لهم:*
​ 
*إنـك نسيتهـم .. وأدر لهـم ظهـر قلبـك , وأمـض ِفـي الطـريق المعاكـس*
*لهـم فربما كان هناك..فـي الجهة الأخرى..أناس يستحقونك أكثـرمنهـم*​ 
*قل لهم:*​ 
*إن الأيـام لا تتكـرر .. وإن المـراحـل لا تعـاد .. وإنـك ذات يـوم .. خلفتهـم*
*تمـامـاً كمـا خلفــوك فــي الـوراء وإن العـمـر لا يعـود إلــى الــوراء أبــداً*​ 
*قل لهم:*​ 
*إنك لفظت آخر أحلامك بهـم .. حين لفظت قلوبهـم .. وإنك بكيت خلفهـم*
*كثيـراً حتـى إقتنعـت بمـوتهـم وإنـك لا تملـك قـدرة إعادتهم إلـى الحياة*
*فــي قلبــك مــرة أخــرى بعــد أن إختــاروا الـمــوت فيــك .*​ 
*قل لهم:*​ 
*إن رحـيلهــم جعلـك تعـيـد إكتشاف نفسـك .. وإكتشـاف الأشيـاءحولـك*
*وإنـك إكتشفــت أنهـم ليـسـوا آخـر المشـوار .. ولا آخـر الإحساس .. ولا*
*آخـر الأحـلام .. وأن هنـاك أشيـاء أخــرى جـمـيلـة .. ومـثيـرة .. ورائعــة*
*تـستـحــق عـشــق الـحـيــاة وإسـتـمــراريـتــهــا .*​ 
*قل لهم:*​ 
*إنـك أعـدت طـلاء نفـسـك بعـدهـم .. وأزلـت آثـار بصمـاتـهـم مـن جـدران*
*أعماقـك .. وأقتلعـت كـل خناجـرهم من ظهرك وأعدت ولادتك مـن جديـد*
*وحرصت على تنقية المساحات الملوثة منهـم بك ، وإن مساحتك النقيـة*
*مـــاعـــادت تـتـســع لـهـــم .*​ 
*قل لهم:*​ 
*إنك أغلقت كـل محطات الإنتظار خلفهـم .. فلـم تعـد ترتـدي رداء الشـوق*
*وتقـف فـوق محطـات عودتهـم .. تترقـب القـادميـن .. وتدقـق في وجـوه*
*المسافريـن .. وتبحث في الزحام عـن ظلالهـم وعطـرهـم وأثـرهـم عـل*
*صـدفــة جـمـيـلــة تـأتــي بـهــم إلـيــك .*​ 
*قل لهم:*​ 
*ان صـلاحيتهـم إنتهت .. وأن النبض في قلبك ليس بنبضهم .. وأن المكان*
*فـي ذاكرتك ليس بمكانهم .. ولم يتبق لهم بك سوى الأمـس .. بكل ألم*
*وأســى وذكـــرى الأمـــس .*​ 
*قل لهم:*​ 
*إنـك نزفتهـم في لحظـات ألمـك كدمـك .. وإنـك أجهضتهـم فـي لحظـات*
*غيابهـم كجنيـن ميـت بداخلـك .. وإنـك أطلقـت سراحهـم منـك كـالطيـور*
*وأغلقـت الأبـواب دونـهـم وعـاهـدت نفسـك ألا تفـتـح أبـوابـك إلا لأولئـك*
*الــذيــن يسـتـحـقـــون .*​ 
*قل لهم:*​ 
*إن لكـل إحسـاس زماناً .. ولكل حلم زماناً .. ولكـل حكايـة زمانـاً .. ولكـل*
*حزن زماناً .. ولكل فـرح زمانـاً .. ولكل بشـر زمانـاً .. ولكـل فرسـان زمانـاً*
*وإن زمنهـم إنتهـى بــك منـذ زمــن .*​ 
*قل لهم:*​ 
*لا تقل لهم شيئا .. إستقبلهم بصمت فللصمت أحيـاناً قـدرةفائقـة علـى*
*التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه*
_



_​ 

_*ياريت كل واحد يكتب ايه الي ممكن يقوله؟؟*_

*



*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟*

*انا ممكن اقول للي جرحني وده اللي حصل فعلا


اني ندمان اني عرفتك واني نسيتك وطلعت من حياتي


والرجوع تاني مستحيل وايام زمان عمرها مهترجع تاني


مرسي ليكي مووورا*​


----------



## مورا مارون (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟*



mikel coco قال:


> *انا ممكن اقول للي جرحني وده اللي حصل فعلا*​
> 
> 
> *اني ندمان اني عرفتك واني نسيتك وطلعت من حياتي*​
> ...


----------



## loooly (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟*

أنا رح ئول للي جرحني شكرا بس مو لئنك جرحتني لاني عرفتك انت مين عرفت انك ولا شي  وانك عايش بدون شي ومو مشان حدا والله معك يضل مشان يصحيك بس وانت بعيد


----------



## مورا مارون (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟*



loooly قال:


> أنا رح ئول للي جرحني شكرا بس مو لئنك جرحتني لاني عرفتك انت مين عرفت انك ولا شي وانك عايش بدون شي ومو مشان حدا والله معك يضل مشان يصحيك بس وانت بعيد


 



*برضوااا كلام صح ربنا فعلاا هو الطريق الصح*


----------



## مورا مارون (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟*



mikel coco قال:


> *انا ممكن اقول للي جرحني وده اللي حصل فعلا*​
> 
> 
> *اني ندمان اني عرفتك واني نسيتك وطلعت من حياتي*​
> ...


 

*فعلااا ايام زمان عمرها ما ترجع تاني*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟*

*مفتكرش أن جرح الاحساس من الاشياء التى يمكن نسيانها بسهوووله أبداً  ولذلك لن يكوون بيدى سوى عبارة ربنا يسامحك ويساعدنى على نسياان جرحك .
ميرررسى يامورا على المو ضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك يا قمرر.​*


----------



## مورا مارون (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *مفتكرش أن جرح الاحساس من الاشياء التى يمكن نسيانها بسهوووله أبداً  ولذلك لن يكوون بيدى سوى عبارة ربنا يسامحك ويساعدنى على نسياان جرحك .
> ميرررسى يامورا على المو ضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك يا قمرر.​*


*
الله يا دوناااااا فعلااا كلمة الله يسامجك هي افضل الكلمات الي ممكن نقولها في هيك ظرف*




​


----------



## tete99 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟*

نظرة
هي كل الي ممكن اقولو
و لو نزلت الدمعة هيندم انو بعني و يعرف انو مش ممكن يرجعلي


----------



## سيزار (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟*

ميرررسى يامورا على المو ضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك يا قمرر


----------



## sosana (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟*

مش هاقدر اقول غير ربنا يسامحه على اللي عمله واني خلاص مسحته من حياتي نهائي عشان ميستحقش اني افتكره بخير و غير خير

ميرسي يا مورا على الموضوع الرائع ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر


----------



## سيزار (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟*

ايه بس يا مورا كدا قلبتى علينا وعلى الناس المواجع كدا برضه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## dodi lover (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟*

اقولة انت قبل ما جرحتنى جرحت نفسك
لو مش غالى عليك خلى نفسك غالية عندك وماتجرحنيش
ميرسى يا مورا


----------



## اخوكم (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟*



مورا مارون قال:


> _*ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟*_​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



موضوع مؤثر 

الرب يباركك


----------



## lola_samer (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟*

وانا هقوله ربنا يوفقك وتلاقى انسانه تحبك وتخلص ليك و يخلينى انسى جرحك  انسى حب قصدى جرح عمره ما المك انسى حلم قصدى وهم وهو حبك


----------



## مورا مارون (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟*



tete99 قال:


> نظرة
> هي كل الي ممكن اقولو
> و لو نزلت الدمعة هيندم انو بعني و يعرف انو مش ممكن يرجعلي


 

*نظرة   *


*بس افتكرر تي تي انو احيانا  احنااا مضطرين للكلمات *

*عشان الشخص التاني *

*يفهم الي حصل واحيانااا الدموع بتجي بغير مطرحها واذا فعلااا جرح احساسك حتاتي الدموع *

*الي حيشوفها مش بمحلها*

*دا راي واحترم رايك واحساسك*


*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## مورا مارون (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟*



lola_samer قال:


> وانا هقوله ربنا يوفقك وتلاقى انسانه تحبك وتخلص ليك و يخلينى انسى جرحك انسى حب قصدى جرح عمره ما المك انسى حلم قصدى وهم وهو حبك


 



*حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*

*ربنا معاكي*​


----------



## مورا مارون (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟*



dodi lover قال:


> اقولة انت قبل ما جرحتنى جرحت نفسك
> لو مش غالى عليك خلى نفسك غالية عندك وماتجرحنيش
> ميرسى يا مورا


----------



## مورا مارون (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟*



sosana قال:


> مش هاقدر اقول غير ربنا يسامحه على اللي عمله واني خلاص مسحته من حياتي نهائي عشان ميستحقش اني افتكره بخير و غير خير
> 
> ميرسي يا مورا على الموضوع الرائع ده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر


 


*فعلاااااا ربنا يسامحك هي افضل الكلمات *


*ربنا معاكي*​


----------



## مورا مارون (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟*



سيزار قال:


> ايه بس يا مورا كدا قلبتى علينا وعلى الناس المواجع كدا برضه​
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 


ما عاش الي يقلب عليك الوجع يا باشا نورت




​


----------



## SALVATION (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*قول لكل من جرحك...*

_اذا جراحك بعض الاشخاص

قل لهم

انك نسيتهم...

وادر لهم ظهر قلبك وامض فى الطريق المعاكس

لهم فربما كان هناك ..فى الجهه الاخرى..

اناس يستحقونك اكثر منهم

قل لهم...

ان الايام لا تتكرر..وان المراحل لا تعاد..

وانك ذات الايام..

خلقتهم تماما كما خلفوك فى الوراء 

وان العمر لايعود الى الوراء ابدا


قل لهم...

وانك لفظت اخر احلامك بهم...

حين لفظت قلوبهم

وانك بكيت خلفهم كثيرا حتى اقتنعت بموتهم 
وانك لاتملك قدرة اعادتهم الى الحياه 
فى قلبك مرة اخرى بعد ان اختاروا الموت فيك .

قل لهم......

ان رحيلهم جعلك تعيد اكتشاف نفسك....

واكتشاف الاشياء احولك

وانك اكتشف انهم ليسوا اخر المشوار ..ولا اخر الاحساس ..ولا اخر الاحلام...

وان هناك اشياء اخرى جميله ..ومثيره ..ورائعه 

تستحق عشق الحياه واستمرارتيها...


قل لهم.......

انك اعدت طلاء نفسك بعدهم ..

وازلت اثار بصماتهم من جدران ان اعماقك ..

واقتلعت كل خناجرهم من ظهرك واعدت ولادتك من جديد..

وحرصت على تثقيه المساحات الملوثه منهم بك ، وان مساحتك النقيه ما عادت تتسع لهم

قل لهم..

انك اغقلت كل محطات الا نتظار خلفهم ..

فلم تعدد ترتدى رداء الشوق وتقف فوق محطات عودتهم ...
تترقب القادمين ..وتدقق فى جوه المسافرين .......
وتبحث فى الزحام عن ظلالهم وعطرهم واثرهم على صدفه جميله تاتى بهم اليك..


قل لهم......

ان صلاحيتهم انتهت....

وأن النبض في قلبك ليس بنبضهم.. 

وأن المكان فـي ذاكرتك ليس بمكانهم.. 

ولم يتبق لهم بك سوى الأمـس.. بكل ألم 

وأســى وذكـــرى الأمـــس .

قل لهـــــــــــم ..

إنـك نزفتهـم في لحظـات ألمـك كدمـك.. 

وإنـك أجهضتهـم فـي لحظـات غيابهـم كجنيـن ميـت بداخلـك.. 

وإنـك أطلقـت سراحهـم منـك كـالطيـور

وأغلقـت الأبـواب دونـهـم وعـاهـدت نفسـك ألا تفـتـح أبـوابـك إلا لأولئـك 

الــذيــن يسـتـحـقـــون .

قل لهـــــــم..

إن لكـل إحسـاس زماناً.. 

ولكل حلم زماناً.. ولكـل حكايـة زمانـاً.. ولكـل 

حزن زماناً.. ولكل فـرح زمانـاً.. ولكل بشـر زمانـاً..ولكـل فرسـان زمانـاً

وإن زمنهـم إنتهـى بــك منـذ زمــن .

قل لهــــــــــــــــــــــم ..لا تقل لهم شيئا..

إستقبلهم بصمت فالصمت أحيـاناً قـدرة فائقـة علـى 

التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه..

ولكم منى ارق التحايا_​


----------



## Nana&Jesus (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قول لكل من جرحك...*

:big29::crying::190vu::190vu::190vu::190vu:
الكلمات والاحساس فوق الرائع
(ادر لهم ظهر قلبك..فربما...) ده على كده هيخلصوا وهدر ظهرى على طووووول
كيف..؟ والى متى..؟​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قول لكل من جرحك...*

فى قمه الروووووعه ياباشا 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Nana&Jesus (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قول لكل من جرحك...*

العالم اللى احنا عايشين فيه مينفعش تديله ظهرك حاول على قد ما تقدر انك تواجه كل الدنيا بشجاعة وثقة 
واعلن ان الله قادر على اعطائك الشجاعة الكافية فى المواجهة وصدقنى ده عن تجربة
كن جبار بئس​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قول لكل من جرحك...*

*بجد تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الجامد ده يا تونى تون بجد احساس حلو ورائع​*


----------



## اخوكم (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قول لكل من جرحك...*

*مع احترامى لرأيكم يا اخوانى من جرحك تحبة ومن هانك تسامحه ومن ضربك على خدك الايمن فاعطى له الايسر وهو اكيد فى يوم هيعرف خطأه وغلطتة وهجيلك ويقولك سامحنى بالرغم انك مش زعلان منه . 
تقبلوا تحياتى 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## viviane tarek (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قول لكل من جرحك...*

اية المشاعر الجميلة دى 

فعلا" يا تونى الواحد نفسة يعمل كال الكتبتة للبيجرحنى

بس الواحد مابيقدرش لذالك

انا بخطار الحل الاخير الصمت

دة افضل جدا" جدا"

شششششككككككررررراااااااا"""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## SALVATION (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قول لكل من جرحك...*

_


			الكلمات والاحساس فوق الرائع
(ادر لهم ظهر قلبك..فربما...) ده على كده هيخلصوا وهدر ظهرى على طووووول

كيف..؟ والى متى..؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيييير
بأذن يسوع مش علطول
مشكوره على المرور
مشكووووووووووره​_


----------



## SALVATION (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قول لكل من جرحك...*




> فى قمه الروووووعه ياباشا
> تسلم ايدك
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


ميرسى كتييير يا باشا 
وميرسى على مرورك
مشكوووووووووووور​


----------



## SALVATION (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قول لكل من جرحك...*




> العالم اللى احنا عايشين فيه مينفعش تديله ظهرك حاول على قد ما تقدر انك تواجه كل الدنيا بشجاعة وثقة
> واعلن ان الله قادر على اعطائك الشجاعة الكافية فى المواجهة وصدقنى ده عن تجربة
> 
> كن جبار بئس​


اكيد طبعا وميرسى كتييير على المدخله
وميرسى على المرور والاهتمام​


----------



## SALVATION (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قول لكل من جرحك...*

_



			مع احترامى لرأيكم يا اخوانى من جرحك تحبة ومن هانك تسامحه ومن ضربك على خدك الايمن فاعطى له الايسر وهو اكيد فى يوم هيعرف خطأه وغلطتة وهجيلك ويقولك سامحنى بالرغم انك مش زعلان منه . 
تقبلوا تحياتى 

ربنا يباركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيييير على مداخلتك 
وميرسى كتييير على مرورك الجمييل
مشكوووووووووووووور_


----------



## SALVATION (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قول لكل من جرحك...*

_



اية المشاعر الجميلة دى 

فعلا" يا تونى الواحد نفسة يعمل كال الكتبتة للبيجرحنى

بس الواحد مابيقدرش لذالك

انا بخطار الحل الاخير الصمت

دة افضل جدا" جدا"

شششششككككككررررراااااااا"""""""""""""""""""""​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير على المشركه الجميييله
وميرسى كتيييير على المرور
مشكوووووووووره​_


----------



## SALVATION (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قول لكل من جرحك...*

*


			بجد تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الجامد ده يا تونى تون بجد احساس حلو ورائع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيييير على التعليق الجميل وتسلمى على زوقك
وميرسى كتييير على المرور
مشكووووووووووووووووره​*


----------



## rana1981 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قول لكل من جرحك...*

مشاعر رائعة وصادقة
جد تأثرت بكلامك


----------



## SALVATION (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قول لكل من جرحك...*

_



مشاعر رائعة وصادقة
جد تأثرت بكلامك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير 
واسف على المديقه
ميرسى كتييير على المرور
مشكووووووووووووووره​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قول لكل من جرحك...*


----------



## SALVATION (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قول لكل من جرحك...*

_ميرسى كتييييير
ومشكوووووووووووووره على المرور​_


----------



## sameh7610 (21 مايو 2009)

*ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك ؟*

*ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك ؟



عندما يخذلون احساسك الجميل..ويكسرون احلامك بقسوه..ويرحلون عنك 
كالايام..كالعمر..
وينبت في قلبك جرح باتساع الفراغ خلفهم..ثم تأتي بهم الايام اليك من جديد
..
فكيف تستقبل عودتهم..

وماذا تقول لهم؟؟



قل لهم: 

إنـك نسيتهـم .. وأدر لهـم ظهـر قلبـك , وأمـض ِفـي الطـريق المعاكـس 
لهـم فربما كان هناك..فـي الجهة الأخرى..أناس يستحقونك أكثـر منهـم



قل لهم: 

إن الأيـام لا تتكـرر .. وإن المـراحـل لا تعـاد .. وإنـك ذات يـوم .. 
خلفتهـم تمـامـاً كمـا خلفــوك فــي الـوراء وإن العـمـر لا يعـود إلــى 
الــوراء أبــداً



قل لهم: 

إنك لفظت آخر أحلامك بهـم .. حين لفظت قلوبهـم .. وإنك بكيت خلفهـم 
كثيـراً حتـى إقتنعـت بمـوتهـم وإنـك لا تملـك قـدرة إعادتهم إلـى الحياة 
فــي قلبــك مــرة أخــرى بعــد أن إختــاروا الـمــوت فيــك .



قل لهم: 

إن رحـيلهــم جعلـك تعـيـد إكتشاف نفسـك .. وإكتشـاف الأشيـاء حولـك 
وإنـك إكتشفــت أنهـم ليـسـوا آخـر المشـوار .. ولا آخـر الإحساس .. ولا 
آخـر الأحـلام .. وأن هنـاك أشيـاء أخــرى جـمـيلـة .. ومـثيـرة .. 
ورائعــة
تـستـحــق عـشــق الـحـيــاة وإسـتـمــراريـتــهــا .



قل لهم: 

إنـك أعـدت طـلاء نفـسـك بعـدهـم .. وأزلـت آثـار بصمـاتـهـم مـن جـدران 
أعماقـك .. وأقتلعـت كـل خناجـرهم من ظهرك وأعدت ولادتك مـن جديـد وحرصت 
على تنقية المساحات الملوثة منهـم بك ، وإن مساحتك النقيـة

مــا عـــادت تـتـســع لـهـــم .



قل لهم: 

إنك أغلقت كـل محطات الإنتظار خلفهـم .. فلـم تعـد ترتـدي رداء الشـوق 
وتقـف فـوق محطـات عودتهـم .. تترقـب القـادميـن .. وتدقـق في وجـوه 
المسافريـن .. وتبحث في الزحام عـن ظلالهـم وعطـرهـم وأثـرهـم عـل 
صـدفــة جـمـيـلــة تـأتــي بـهــم إلـيــك .



قل لهم: 

ان صـلاحيتهـم إنتهت .. وأن النبض في قلبك ليس بنبضهم .. وأن المكان فـي 
ذاكرتك ليس بمكانهم .. ولم يتبق لهم بك سوى الأمـس .. بكل ألم وأســى 
وذكـــرى الأمـــس .



قل لهم: 

إنـك نزفتهـم في لحظـات ألمـك كدمـك ..وأنهم كيان ميـت بداخلـك .. وإنـك 
أطلقـت سراحهـم منـك كـالطيـور وأغلقـت الأبـواب دونـهـم وعـاهـدت نفسـك 
ألا تفـتـح أبـوابـك إلا لأولئـك 
الــذيــن يسـتـحـقـــون .



قل لهم: 

إن لكـل إحسـاس زماناً .. ولكل حلم زماناً .. ولكـل حكايـة زمانـاً .. 
ولكـل حزن زماناً .. ولكل فـرح زمانـاً .. ولكل بشـر زمانـاً .. ولكـل 
فرسـان زمانـاً
وإن زمنهـم إنتهـى بــك منـذ زمــن .



قل لهم: 

لا تقل لهم شيئا .. إستقبلهم بصمت فللصمت أحيـاناً قـدرة فائقـة علـى 
التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه


--------------------



منـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــقول​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك ؟*

*لا تقل لهم شيئا .. إستقبلهم بصمت فللصمت أحيـاناً قـدرة فائقـة علـى 
التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه



موضوع جميل جدا

مرسي سامح​*


----------



## onda (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك ؟*

كلام جميل ومعبر 

واحساس جميل بالكلمة 

تحياتى

عماد


----------



## just member (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك ؟*

*جميلة يا سامح*
*ميرسى خالص*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك ؟*

*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك ؟*

شكراااااا اخي سامح

لاختيار اجمل المواضيع

وادق الاحرف واجمل الكلمات..

لك تحيتي


----------



## white rose (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك ؟*

*لا تقل لهم شيئا .. إستقبلهم بصمت فللصمت أحيـاناً قـدرة فائقـة علـى 
التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه​*

*روعة يا سامح .........................


كلمات ولا اروع .................................................*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك ؟*

موضوع جميل يا سامح 

ميرررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك ؟*

*موضوع حلو جدااااااااا
ميرسى ليك يا سامح
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك ؟*



> تقل لهم شيئا .. إستقبلهم بصمت فللصمت أحيـاناً قـدرة فائقـة علـى
> التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه



*ميرسى سامح موضوع رااائع

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## sameh7610 (26 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك ؟*

*ميرسى مروركم


الرب يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (26 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك ؟*

كل ما بدخل منتدى و اشوف موضوعى ده و كلماتى بفرح انه الموضوع مؤثر
و بقى متداول قوى جدا
ميرسى  ليك يا سامح
انا عملت الموضوع ده من سنتين بالظبط
ربنا يبارك ايامك​


----------



## *malk (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك ؟*

روووووووووووووووووووعة ياسامح بجد


----------



## sameh7610 (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك ؟*

*ميرسى مروركم


يلا بقى يا نيفى فى المرتب

دعايه ببلاش

هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك؟؟*

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*

موضوع رااااااااااائع يا نيفين 

ميرررررسى ليكى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## veronika (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*

*موضوع جميل اوي يا نيفين
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​*


----------



## god love 2011 (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*

*              موضوع هايل عن جد
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك 
ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## mansour (17 يوليو 2009)

*قل لمن جرحك 10 جمل*

*قل لمن جرحك 10 جمل)


قل لهـــــــــــــم..


انـك نسيتهـم .. وأدر لهـم ظهـر قلبـك , وأمـض ِفـي الطـريق المعاكـس لهـم فربما كان هناك.. فـي الجهة الأخرى.. أناس يستحقونك أكثـر منهـم


قل لهـــــــــــــم ..


إن الأيـام لا تتكـرر.. وإن المـراحـل لا تعـاد .. وإنـك ذات يـوم .. خلفتهـم تمـامـاً كمـا خلفــوك فــي الـوراء وإن العـمـر لا يعـود إلــى الــوراء أبــداً


قل لهـــــــــــــم ..


إنك لفظت آخر أحلامك بهـم.. حين لفظت قلوبهـم.. وإنك بكيت خلفهـم كثيـراً حتـى إقتنعـت بمـوتهـم وإنـك لا تملـك قـدرة إعادتهم إلـى الحياة فــي قلبــك مــرة أخــرى بعــد أن اختاروا الـمــوت فيــك .


قل لهــــــــــــم ..


إن رحـيلهــم جعلـك تعـيـد اكتشاف نفسـك.. واكتشاف الأشيـاء حولـك وإنـك اكتشفت أنهـم ليـسـوا آخـر المشـوار.. ولا آخـر الإحساس.. ولا آخـر الأحـلام.. وأن هنـاك أشيـاء أخــرى جـمـيلـة.. ومـثيـرة.. ورائعــة تـستـحــق عـشــق الـحـيــاة وإسـتـمــراريـتــهــا .


قل لهـــــــــــــــم..


إنـك أعـدت طـلاء نفـسـك بعـدهـم.. وأزلـت آثـار بصمـاتـهـم مـن جـدران أعماقـك.. واقتلعت كـل خناجـرهم من ظهرك وأعدت ولادتك مـن جديـد وحرصت على تنقية المساحات الملوثة منهـم بك ، وإن مساحتك النقيـة مـــا عـــادت تـتـســع لـهـــم .


قل لهـــــــــــــــــم ..


إنك أغلقت كـل محطات الإنتظار خلفهـم.. فلـم تعـد ترتـدي رداء الشـوق وتقـف فـوق محطـات عودتهـم.. تترقـب القـادميـن.. وتدقـق في وجـوه المسافريـن.. وتبحث في الزحام عـن ظلالهـم وعطـرهـم وأثـرهـم عـل صـدفــة جـمـيـلــة تـأتــي بـهــم إلـيــك .


قل لهـــــــــــــــم ..


إن صـلاحيتهـم انتهت.. وأن النبض في قلبك ليس بنبضهم.. وأن المكان فـي ذاكرتك ليس بمكانهم.. ولم يتبق لهم بك سوى الأمـس.. بكل ألم وأســى وذكـــرى الأمـــس .


قل لهــــــــــــــم ..


إنـك نزفتهـم في لحظـات ألمـك كدمـك.. وإنـك أجهضتهـم فـي لحظـات غيابهـم كجنيـن ميـت بداخلـك.. وإنـك أطلقـت سراحهـم منـك كـالطيـور وأغلقـت الأبـواب دونـهـم وعـاهـدت نفسـك ألا تفـتـح أبـوابـك إلا لأولئـك الــذيــن يسـتـحـقـــون .


قل لهــــــــــــــــــم..


إن لكـل إحسـاس زماناً.. ولكل حلم زماناً.. ولكـل حكايـة زمانـاً.. ولكـل حزن زماناً.. ولكل فـرح زمانـاً.. ولكل بشـر زمانـاً.. ولكـل فرسـان زمانـاً وإن زمنهـم إنتهـى بــك منـذ زمــن .


قل لهــــــــــــــــــــــم..


أو لا تقل لهم شيئا.. إستقبلهم بصمت فالصمت أحيـاناً له قـدرة فائقـة علـى التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: قل لمن جرحك 10 جمل*

*ميرسى بجد على الكلمات الرائعه 

ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: قل لمن جرحك 10 جمل*

موضوع جميل 

ميررررسى ليك على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: قل لمن جرحك 10 جمل*


----------



## dodoz (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: قل لمن جرحك 10 جمل*

*ميرسى لييييك*
*كلمات فى منتهى الروعة*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: قل لمن جرحك 10 جمل*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*ماذا تقول لمن جرح أحساسك .....؟*

ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك

عندما يخذلون احساسك الجميل..ويكسرون احلامك بقسوه..ويرحلون عنك
كالايام..كالعمر..
وينبت في قلبك جرح باتساع الفراغ خلفهم..ثم تأتي بهم الايام اليك من جديد
..
فكيف تستقبل عودتهم..

وماذا تقول لهم؟؟

قل لهم:

إنـك نسيتهـم .. وأدر لهـم ظهـر قلبـك , وأمـض ِفـي الطـريق المعاكـس
لهـم فربما كان هناك..فـي الجهة الأخرى..أناس يستحقونك أكثـر منهـم

قل لهم:

إن الأيـام لا تتكـرر .. وإن المـراحـل لا تعـاد .. وإنـك ذات يـوم ..
خلفتهـم تمـامـاً كمـا خلفــوك فــي الـوراء وإن العـمـر لا يعـود إلــى
الــوراء أبــداً

قل لهم:

إنك لفظت آخر أحلامك بهـم .. حين لفظت قلوبهـم .. وإنك بكيت خلفهـم
كثيـراً حتـى إقتنعـت بمـوتهـم وإنـك لا تملـك قـدرة إعادتهم إلـى الحياة
فــي قلبــك مــرة أخــرى بعــد أن إختــاروا الـمــوت فيــك .

قل لهم:

إن رحـيلهــم جعلـك تعـيـد إكتشاف نفسـك .. وإكتشـاف الأشيـاء حولـك
وإنـك إكتشفــت أنهـم ليـسـوا آخـر المشـوار .. ولا آخـر الإحساس .. ولا
آخـر الأحـلام .. وأن هنـاك أشيـاء أخــرى جـمـيلـة .. ومـثيـرة ..
ورائعــة
تـستـحــق عـشــق الـحـيــاة وإسـتـمــراريـتــهــا .

قل لهم:

إنـك أعـدت طـلاء نفـسـك بعـدهـم .. وأزلـت آثـار بصمـاتـهـم مـن جـدران
أعماقـك .. وأقتلعـت كـل خناجـرهم من ظهرك وأعدت ولادتك مـن جديـد وحرصت
على تنقية المساحات الملوثة منهـم بك ، وإن مساحتك النقيـة

مــا عـــادت تـتـســع لـهـــم .

قل لهم:

إنك أغلقت كـل محطات الإنتظار خلفهـم .. فلـم تعـد ترتـدي رداء الشـوق
وتقـف فـوق محطـات عودتهـم .. تترقـب القـادميـن .. وتدقـق في وجـوه
المسافريـن .. وتبحث في الزحام عـن ظلالهـم وعطـرهـم وأثـرهـم عـل
صـدفــة جـمـيـلــة تـأتــي بـهــم إلـيــك .

قل لهم:

ان صـلاحيتهـم إنتهت .. وأن النبض في قلبك ليس بنبضهم .. وأن المكان فـي
ذاكرتك ليس بمكانهم .. ولم يتبق لهم بك سوى الأمـس .. بكل ألم وأســى
وذكـــرى الأمـــس .

قل لهم:

إنـك نزفتهـم في لحظـات ألمـك كدمـك ..وأنهم كيان ميـت بداخلـك .. وإنـك
أطلقـت سراحهـم منـك كـالطيـور وأغلقـت الأبـواب دونـهـم وعـاهـدت نفسـك
ألا تفـتـح أبـوابـك إلا لأولئـك
الــذيــن يسـتـحـقـــون .

قل لهم:

إن لكـل إحسـاس زماناً .. ولكل حلم زماناً .. ولكـل حكايـة زمانـاً ..
ولكـل حزن زماناً .. ولكل فـرح زمانـاً .. ولكل بشـر زمانـاً .. ولكـل
فرسـان زمانـاً
وإن زمنهـم إنتهـى بــك منـذ زمــن .

قل لهم:

لا تقل لهم شيئا .. إستقبلهم بصمت فللصمت أحيـاناً قـدرة فائقـة علـى
التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه


----------



## ارووجة (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح أحساسك .....؟*

كلمات مؤثرة
ميرسي الك عالموضوع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح أحساسك .....؟*

*موضوع جميل*
*ميررررررسى على الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح أحساسك .....؟*

قل لهم:

لا تقل لهم شيئا .. إستقبلهم بصمت فللصمت أحيـاناً قـدرة فائقـة علـى
التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه 




:download:​
كثيرا ما يكون الصمت ابلغ من الكلام 
خاصة لو اقترن بصلاة ليتكلم اللة بدلا منك
وان يعطيك اللة حكمة من الصمت 
والا تكون احزانك ماساتك 
بل سبيل للتعلم عن غرائب البشر 
ويد اللة القوية الحكيمة التى تدير المسكونة بكل ما فيها 
ومهما تمنينا وحلمنا وتوقعنا 
ففوقنا اللة الذى يدبر لنا حياتنا بحكمة ربما لانفهمها انما ندركها ونعرف بكم هى رائعة تدبيرات اللة لنا 

بالنسبة لى شخصيا 
احيانا ما يقترن الصمت بالابتعاد للخلوة ومراجعة النفس 

شكرا ابن البابا كيرلس 
موضوع جميل 
اثار كثير تاملى 
واحلى تقييم​


----------



## kalimooo (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*



شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك من مستشار الحب*



شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك من مستشار الحب*

موضوع جميل جدا
ميررررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك من مستشار الحب*

*ربنا يسامحهم ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك من مستشار الحب*

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع

يعنى ممكن اسامحهم بس مش على طول

مش فى كل الحالات ولا مع كل الاشخاص

برده فى حدودلتسامح

شكرا بيشوى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maro sweety (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*

موووووضووووع حلووو اوىىىىىىىى


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: رد على: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*

جرح الاحساس شيئ صعب

ولكن مضطر أسامح

ولكن اعرفهم مدى خطئهم



شكــــــــــــرا

جــدا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*

مقولوش حاجة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ماذا تقول لمن جرح احساسك*

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## DODY2010 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

الله بجد انت فنان ومتمرس كمان


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 نوفمبر 2012)

نصائح عظيمة جدا


----------



## جيفارا المصرى (1 ديسمبر 2012)

جميلة اوى


----------



## سهم الغدر (5 ديسمبر 2012)

منك لله


----------



## +sano+ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*تحفه فنيه بجد رائع جدااا ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------

